# Official Giro D'Italia Stage 4 thread (discussions and spoilers)



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Posting from my iPhone so I can't put the stage profile up. 

But today is a real mountain stage and it's surely an opportunity for many things to happen: a breakaway, favorites stamping their authority, surprises or even a bunch finish with the main GC guys. 

I say: we'll see a GC guy either in pink or close to it after today is over. Prediction - bunch finish (small select group) with Basso, Di Luca, Leipheimer, Lance and maybe Cunego. Well and maybe a couple of pure climbers. 

Menchov will be very close. 

Some guys might take it easy today and fall back such that they won't be seen as a threat so they could well go on a break and be allowed to stay away for the stage win. 

Mick Rogers will do well (I hope) and I feel he's likely to take pink if he's able to stick it out. 

Thoughts? Etc?


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

The way LA has approached this Giro is reminiscent to Lemond's 2nd and 3rd Tour victories. He's clearly underdone and may suffer a bit today, but I bet he'll be good during the third week. He's got a very focussed and committed team around him – Horner, Leipheimer, Rubeira, Popo – and I wouldn't be surprised to see him in the top five at the end of the Rome TT. Like him or loathe him, this guy is the epitome of professionalism and the best stage racer currently riding. But I don't think anyone really knows what to expect today…except maybe Carmichael, Bruyneel and LA.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

I'll take Armstrong for the win in a late attack. If he can get pink for just a day then it'll bring that international fame back that he wants/needs. This would let Levi run up the final climb at a more reasonable pace so he can save energy and confuse the enemy as he's definitely the overall man here.


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

moabbiker said:


> I'll take Armstrong for the win in a late attack. If he can get pink for just a day then it'll bring that international fame back that he wants/needs. This would let Levi run up the final climb at a more reasonable pace so he can save energy and confuse the enemy as he's definitely the overall man here.


I can't see LA winning. I reckon he concedes about 30 seconds, which, given his preparation, would be a bit of a victory. I can see him being super in the last week though.


----------



## Rolando (Jan 13, 2005)

We will see what Lance really has in the tank today. I am so happy he managed to recover in time for the Giro. It would be great to see him take a stage.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

DiLuca for the win today.


----------



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

Basso at the line over Menchov.......


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

*Live stream already!*

I just saw that http://www.cyclingfans.com has a live stream up already. 

Cool!

Patti


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

thanks for posting this up, uzzie.


from what i have heard, stage 4 isnt as tough as they make it out to be. and stage 5 will be harder. i can see people approaching this differently. either go after it today and tag along tomorrow, or follow today and let your legs loosen up then explode up the mountain tomorrow.

not sure just how bad the steep is today. could a classics go for it? doubt it. i think soler is good for a mountainstage, but i dont think this one is hard enough. basso? he should concentrate on tomorrow. lance? he has stated he wants a stage. levi? its only the first week. then you have garzelli, arroyo, cunego, simoni, rogers...

but im gonna go completely wild card and say *Angel Gomez*. i wanted to say oscar gatto, and start calling it the year of the cat, but he is more of a sprinter.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Should be good. My tv coverage starts now.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Got sound but no picture.....

Anyone?


----------



## LilGasPasser (Apr 28, 2008)

hawker12 said:


> Got sound but no picture.....
> 
> Anyone?


Try stopping the video player, then hit play... Worked for me on my Mac/Safari


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

LilGasPasser said:


> Try stopping the video player, then hit play... Worked for me on my Mac/Safari


YOU are the MAN. Yep, that worked....who knows why?

Thanks.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Basso looks to be in really good shape. 

If only schleck was here. He'd go for it. And again tomorrow. 

Not too steep today. Long climb with some 10% sections. Not too bad from what Lance said.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Basso and Deluca look good. Armstrong is sitting too far back


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Jens is a stud


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

bigpinkt said:


> Basso and Deluca look good. Armstrong is sitting too far back


Perhaps more telling for the overall, I think I just saw Menchov back there with him?

Interesting that Pellizoti and Basso neither are willing to make the pace for the other.

Armstrong dropped.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Arroyo is sitting in there too. As I recall, he can be fairly explosive.

Astana won't go for it today with Levi - too long left to defend the jersey if they take it today. Easier to let someone else take it and limit losses.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I say Arroyo just as Soler punches the gas and Di Luca follows.

Lance dropped with 500m to go. Psychological play?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> DiLuca for the win today.


Probably first time I've ever called a stage correctly.

Another Maglia Rosa change. Awesome.


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2005)

Soler pipped by Di luca... Armstrong dropped in last 500meters


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Well. Lance isn't in great shape. Kinda sad but this is a training race so he's still got room to improve.


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Lance dropped with 500m to go.


that was the cue for our rocket scientist announcer to project Lance gaining the maglia rosa - gotta love it . . . ('gaining seconds by the second")


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

diluca takes the stage. thats three for LPR, right? i originally had that in my write-up, but deleted thinking diluca would go tomorrow.
doh!

soler did show...


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

robdamanii said:


> I say Arroyo just as Soler punches the gas and Di Luca follows.
> 
> Lance dropped with 500m to go. Psychological play?


To what end? He looked to be suffering most of the climb sitting at the back of the largish bunch. More like, he knows he doesn't have it for the overall so he let off when the acceleration started.

I think it may be significant that Cunego didn't have the legs to contest the sprint in a finish that should have suited him to a tee.

Edit: Nevermind, I'm reading Cunego unclipped in the sprint.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Burned a good one.*



weltyed said:


> diluca takes the stage. thats three for LPR, right? i originally had that in my write-up, but deleted thinking diluca would go tomorrow.
> doh!
> 
> soler did show...


DiLuca burned a good match today, looked very good BUT it is a 3 week race. In the grand scheme, going that hard is not advisable.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

BarryG said:


> that was the cue for our rocket scientist announcer to project Lance gaining the maglia rosa - gotta love it . . . ('gaining seconds by the second")


Yeah I caught that, it's a real shame the Eurosport audio is so out of sync with the Universal video.

Further down the climb, he announced Garzelli was at the front setting the pace on the big bunch, when you could see Garzelli sitting several riders back. It was another A&S rider, Codol I think. Again I think he only knows the big riders, and just doesn't know bike racing. If he did, it would occur to him that it would be highly unusual to see Garzelli leading the bunch in that situation.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

It looked like there might have been 1 or 2 Garmin guys in the main peloton up until 1k to go, any clue who they were? At one point I thought I saw bib #84, but that would've been Cameron Meyer, never thought of him as a "climber"


----------



## smbrum (Jul 9, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> DiLuca for the win today.


good call !!! he was blistering fast at the end.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Nope*



coop said:


> It looked like there might have been 1 or 2 Garmin guys in the main peloton up until 1k to go, any clue who they were? At one point I thought I saw bib #84, but that would've been Cameron Meyer, never thought of him as a "climber"


That was the sprinters group.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

dagger said:


> That was the sprinters group.



No, they were showing Sastre and Armstrong when I saw them. It looks like they were at the back of the group when they caught Jens.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

coop said:


> No, they were showing Sastre and Armstrong when I saw them. It looks like they were at the back of the group when they caught Jens.


I saw one of them near the front, near the top of the climb, but I don't know who it was.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Well. Lance isn't in great shape. Kinda sad but this is a training race so he's still got room to improve.



Meh... he's in 6th and only about 28 seconds behind Lövkvis and Di Luca. It's too soon to know much about his GC possibilities. It wouldn't have made much sense for LA to burn a match at the end today because tomorrow will be much more important. He may not really have the form but at this point playing a bit of rope a dope would be pretty shrewd. After tomorrow the next really big test is the Stage 12, 60.6km ITT which is more than a week away.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

never saw a Garmin near the front on the climb. It will be back on later on RAI.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

dagger said:


> DiLuca burned a good match today, looked very good BUT it is a 3 week race. In the grand scheme, going that hard is not advisable.


but it kept LPR on a three-stage streak. i think that was the main goal for today. as was pointed out, after tomorrow it flattens out again.

tomorrow will be interesting.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

dagger said:


> never saw a Garmin near the front on the climb. It will be back on later on RAI.


It must have been Bradley Wiggins, he finished in 35th with a time that suggests he was in the front group until near the top.

Is this finally the nail in the coffin for Danielson, nearly 10 minutes back on what relatively speaking was a pretty non-selective stage?


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

On a side note, it seems that Barloworld is making enemies pretty quickly only 4 stages in. Cav went Ike on Soler's bike yesterday after he may have been the cause of the crash at 10k. Then I noticed Farrar throwing out some obsenities possibly at a Barlo rider during his cycle to interview. Then today, Hunter and Soler go down again this time without taking out the whole peloton. When Soler attacked the first time, who chased it down? Columbia. Methinks there may be some animosity brewing!


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Dwayne Barry said:


> It must have been Bradley Wiggins, he finished in 35th with a time that suggests he was in the front group until near the top.


WTF? Wiggins climbing better than Danielson, Zabriskie, and Pate???? Where'd you get your results from so quickly?


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Well. Lance isn't in great shape. Kinda sad but this is a training race so he's still got room to improve.


Jeez, he said he was riding in support of Levi. He got him to the finish and then soft pedaled in, saving it for tomorrow. Just saying he did his job today.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

coop said:


> WTF? Wiggins climbing better than Danielson, Zabriskie, and Pate???? Where'd you get your results from so quickly?


Could be they were told to ride it easy in order to get into breaks in the later stages. They came for stages, not GC.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

coop said:


> On a side note, it seems that Barloworld is making enemies pretty quickly only 4 stages in. Cav went Ike on Soler's bike yesterday after he may have been the cause of the crash at 10k. Then I noticed Farrar throwing out some obsenities possibly at a Barlo rider during his cycle to interview. Then today, Hunter and Soler go down again this time without taking out the whole peloton. When Soler attacked the first time, who chased it down? Columbia. Methinks there may be some animosity brewing!


Interesting observations


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

coop said:


> WTF? Wiggins climbing better than Danielson, Zabriskie, and Pate???? Where'd you get your results from so quickly?


cyclingnews.com


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

gh1 said:


> Jeez, he said he was riding in support of Levi.


I think he was harboring thoughts of doing a good ride, maybe still is. I haven't seen him once out in the wind doing anything for Levi, the way the other Astana riders have been. I'm sure he wanted to test himself in a race situation, even if he knows what his power numbers are, he doesn't know what the the other riders are capable of these days.

If he wants to get a result, he should take it easy rather than riding near his limits on the climbs and go for it in the TTs. Otherwise, he should work for Levi which he might still do.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> To what end? He looked to be suffering most of the climb sitting at the back of the largish bunch. More like, he knows he doesn't have it for the overall so he let off when the acceleration started.
> 
> I think it may be significant that Cunego didn't have the legs to contest the sprint in a finish that should have suited him to a tee.


Lance is noted for playing psychological games, looking like he's suffering when he's feeling good, trying to throw people off.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*6th overall*



Dwayne Barry said:


> I think he was harboring thoughts of doing a good ride, maybe still is. I haven't seen him once out in the wind doing anything for Levi, the way the other Astana riders have been. I'm sure he wanted to test himself in a race situation, even if he knows what his power numbers are, he doesn't know what the the other riders are capable of these days.
> 
> If he wants to get a result, he should take it easy rather than riding near his limits on the climbs and go for it in the TTs. Otherwise, he should work for Levi which he might still do.


under 3o seconds down, 2 teammates in top 6 with him and the only riders above him he needs to worry about in the TTs are Levi and Rogers. Oh that and he seems to be riding himself into form. none of the little Italian climbers have put massive gaps into them.
so far, so good


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

rocco said:


> Meh... he's in 6th and only about 28 seconds behind Lövkvis and Di Luca. It's too soon to know much about his GC possibilities. It wouldn't have made much sense for LA to burn a match at the end today because tomorrow will be much more important. He may not really have the form but at this point playing a bit of rope a dope would be pretty shrewd. After tomorrow the next really big test is the Stage
> 
> ```
> [CODE][PHP][CODE][/CODE]
> ...




True. But be did say his legs felt alright on Twitter but was a little off near the end. Guess that's your honest answer from him. 

I believe what he said actually an it did look like he only had to push hard near the end coz he was out of it. 

Gh1- lance did no work for Levi at all today actually. Popo was his main man shielding him while Horner worked for Levi.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

robdamanii said:


> Lance is noted for playing psychological games, looking like he's suffering when he's feeling good, trying to throw people off.


He did that one time in his entire career. What exactly would that have accomplished today, especially in light of the fact that he conceded time at the end but not the kind of time that would allow him the freedom to go in an early escape?

A more reasonable explanation for today is that he was riding near his limit and simply let go at the end.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

atpjunkie said:


> under 3o seconds down, 2 teammates in top 6 with him and the only riders above him he needs to worry about in the TTs are Levi and Rogers. Oh that and he seems to be riding himself into form. none of the little Italian climbers have put massive gaps into them.
> so far, so good


Regardless, it would take a "miracle" (wink, wink) for his form to come around to the point that he could contest the overall when he's getting dropped by 30 riders after just sitting sheltered in the bunch on a pretty fast climb on what was really not a selective stage at all.

He should concede lots of time when the climbs get steeper favoring the smaller riders, unless he suddenly finds lots of watts somewhere


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Regardless, it would take a "miracle" (wink, wink) for his form to come around to the point that he could contest the overall when he's getting dropped by 30 riders after just sitting sheltered in the bunch on a pretty fast climb on what was really not a selective stage at all.
> 
> He should concede lots of time when the climbs get steeper favoring the smaller riders, unless he suddenly finds lots of watts somewhere


Off to doping in 3....2.....1......


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> He did that one time in his entire career. What exactly would that have accomplished today, especially in light of the fact that he conceded time at the end but not the kind of time that would allow him the freedom to go in an early escape?
> 
> A more reasonable explanation for today is that he was riding near his limit and simply let go at the end.


Saving himself at the end, when there was no longer any opportunity for helping his team leader, would be correct strategy, especially since Levi, Horner, and Popo had the team classification covered. Still, in view of the training interruption, this may be the likely explanation.


----------



## bikerjones (Mar 25, 2006)

Horner posted on his blog today that Lance had a mechanical near the end and that's why he dropped back. I didn't think that was the issue watching the race.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> Off to doping in 3....2.....1......


Rather than moving a good thread, why don't the mods just remove the posters that can't follow the rules?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> But be did say his legs felt alright on Twitter but was a little off near the end. Guess that's your honest answer from him.



I wouldn't know... I don't do Twitter. Twitter weirds me out in TMI kind of way... I don't need real time reports from so and so about how he or she is wiping their ass or whatever.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

BassNBrew said:


> Rather than moving a good thread, why don't the mods just remove the posters that can't follow the rules?



You mean you don't want this thread to devolve into crazy speculation about the Giro organizers altering the stages to accommodate Armstrong and other such tinfoil hattage?  .


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

rocco said:


> You mean you don't want this thread to devolve into crazy speculation about the Giro organizers altering the stages to accommodate Armstrong and other such tinfoil hattage?  .


Besides I just said he needed to find some serious watts somewhere if he wants to compete for the GC. There's miracles and guys riding themselves into shape during grand tours, which might be one in the same  No need to go to that dirty place.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

coop said:


> On a side note, it seems that Barloworld is making enemies pretty quickly only 4 stages in. Cav went Ike on Soler's bike yesterday after he may have been the cause of the crash at 10k. Then I noticed Farrar throwing out some obsenities possibly at a Barlo rider during his cycle to interview. Then today, Hunter and Soler go down again this time without taking out the whole peloton. When Soler attacked the first time, who chased it down? Columbia. Methinks there may be some animosity brewing!



Maybe I'm wrong but Soler seems like a squirrel.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Jens looked like he was 'working' his break-away partner, or trying. He was berating him and trying to coax him into an angry effort..without reaction.. The other guy (forget who he was) didn't look like he was buying whatever Jens was trying to sell.. I think Jens burned a match today with that big effort...Fun to watch, but kinda hopeless this early in the mountains when everyone seems fresh and capable...Nobody would let someone like him escape and put on a big time gap so soon...


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

dagger said:


> DiLuca burned a good match today, looked very good BUT it is a 3 week race. In the grand scheme, going that hard is not advisable.


He picked up 20 seconds on everyone but Garzelli, and he got a stage win. What would be a better use of his energy??


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> He did that one time in his entire career. What exactly would that have accomplished today, especially in light of the fact that he conceded time at the end but not the kind of time that would allow him the freedom to go in an early escape?
> 
> A more reasonable explanation for today is that he was riding near his limit and simply let go at the end.


Agreed.

To everyone saying he put himself in a good position, he was dropped on the easiest mountain top finish in the race. There are 4 harder summit finishes coming up, and one significantly harder stage. Like Dwayne said, it would be miraculous for him to suddenly find his form.


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

coop said:


> On a side note, it seems that Barloworld is making enemies pretty quickly only 4 stages in. Cav went Ike on Soler's bike yesterday after he may have been the cause of the crash at 10k. Then I noticed Farrar throwing out some obsenities possibly at a Barlo rider during his cycle to interview. Then today, Hunter and Soler go down again this time without taking out the whole peloton. When Soler attacked the first time, who chased it down? Columbia. Methinks there may be some animosity brewing!


This is bike racing. Crashing is part of racing and since when is Cav and anyone in Columbia exempt from crashing? Believe me, no-one tries to crash. I say well done to the Barloworld guys - a good stage today with three riders in the top 20. 4th team overall is like showing a toffee to Columbia. The problem with Cav is, while he undeniably a very good sprinter, he's got a pretty big ego too. In the end it will make him more enemies than friends. Watch.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Gnarly 928 said:


> think Jens burned a match today with that big effort...Fun to watch, but kinda hopeless this early in the mountains when everyone seems fresh and capable...Nobody would let someone like him escape and put on a big time gap so soon...


No on _allows_ Jens to escape. 

He does it and has been doing this exact thing for years....and comes back the next day to do the very same.:thumbsup:


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

Again...Nobody should be infering whether someone can win or not based on today. Anybody can show up for the 2nd little climb of a 3 week tour. Let the young whipper snappers have their fun and burn their legs up the first week and the smarter guys who conserve will be on top later on.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Judging by at the few still images on cyclingnews.com of the faces of the leaders as they round the final corner and as they race up the 500 meters straight up to the finish plus the results Leipheimer and Basso still seem like the strongest contenders for the final podium.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

dagger said:


> Again...Nobody should be infering whether someone can win or not based on today. Anybody can show up for the 2nd little climb of a 3 week tour. Let the young whipper snappers have their fun and burn their legs up the first week and the smarter guys who conserve will be on top later on.


Other than Armstrong all the other old men were giving it all they had to stay with Di Luca's acceleration.

And to be accurate we weren't talking about who showed up today, but who didn't 

In the grand scheme of things how much more did Di Luca expend himself today than all the other GC threats who rode in the bunch until 500 meters to go and then sprinted right along with him. He's always been a fast finisher with the likes of Garzelli and Cunego.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

rocco said:


> Judging by at the few still images on cyclingnews.com of the faces of the leaders as they round the final corner and as they race up the 500 meters straight up to the finish plus the results Leipheimer and Basso still seem like the strongest contenders for the final podium.


I agree Basso looked easy. Leipheimer, who knows? He was in that aero crouched position hiding behind someone all day, even at the finish 

I still have a hard time believing in Levi. I mean he was more or less an also-ran most of his career and now at the tail end when he should be past his prime as a stage racer, he's suddenly podium material for GTs?


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

DiLuca is as ripped as I've seen him. Whether that's good at this stage of a 3 week race is another question. A problem LA clearly doesn't have. Still at least 6kg over climbing weight for that porker. But everyone knows he just wants to punk contador at the tour.

Basso and Levi seemed to be the most comfortable.

The Liquigas leadership debate was supposed to be settled on the road but maybe they should have said which road because it looks like neither one is going to let go willingly.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> DiLuca is as ripped as I've seen him. Whether that's good at this stage of a 3 week race is another question. A problem LA clearly doesn't have. Still at least 6kg over climbing weight for that porker. But everyone knows he just wants to punk contador at the tour.
> 
> Basso and Levi seemed to be the most comfortable.
> 
> The Liquigas leadership debate was supposed to be settled on the road but maybe they should have said which road because it looks like neither one is going to let go willingly.


I too thought DiLuca looked really thin, maybe even gaunt. His finishing kick was really impressive.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I agree Basso looked easy. Leipheimer, who knows? He was in that aero crouched position hiding behind someone all day, even at the finish
> 
> I still have a hard time believing in Levi. I mean he was more or less an also-ran most of his career and now at the tail end when he should be past his prime as a stage racer, he's suddenly podium material for GTs?




Well a big part of that is circumstantial. Look at level of the competition he just so happens to be up against in this race... look at the current top 15 placer. Plus how many times has Leipheimer competed in the Giro?

Contador who won last year isn't in it this year. 

Di Luca won 2 years ago by beating a young Schleck and Mazzoleni who aren't in it this year. 

Basso won 3 years ago but is just coming back from a 2 year doping bizzan.

Savoldelli won 4 years ago and is on LPR with Di Luca and not in it this year.

Cunego won once 5 years ago, but he hasn't matured into consistency.

Simoni won two times and podiumed a bunch but he's 37... only a month younger than 
Armstrong and hasn't won the Giro in 6 years. 

Garzelli is 35 and he won the Giro once back 9 years ago. 

Armstrong... we know the deal there.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

SilasCL said:


> I too thought DiLuca looked really thin, maybe even gaunt. His finishing kick was really impressive.


DiLuca was pissed that LPR wasn't invited to the Ardennes Classics. The Giro is Amstel, Fleche, L-B-L, the Giro and the Tour all wrapped into one. Today's stage has his name written on it: not too long a climb and not too steep. He is going hard for GC and will be the most animated of the GC guys through to Rome.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

terzo rene said:


> Still at least 6kg over climbing weight for that porker.


4 to 5 would be my guess... Where did you come up with that figure? He doesn't look like a porker to me; he looks like he's carrying a bit more muscle in his upper body... the arms looked toned but bigger than they were 3 years ago. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...09/giro09/giro094/bettiniphoto_0038256_1_full

This doesn't look like the face of a porker to me. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...09/giro09/giro094/bettiniphoto_0038260_1_full


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Pretty funny how finishing 32nd out of 195 riders a mere 15sec back with an allegedly tweaked rear derailleur has already been spun into "being dropped."


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

rocco said:


> 4 to 5 would be my guess... Where did you come up with that figure? He doesn't look like a porker to me; he looks like he's carrying a bit more muscle in his upper body... the arms looked toned but bigger than they were 3 years ago.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...09/giro09/giro094/bettiniphoto_0038256_1_full
> 
> ...


Yup. I think it's less though because he's about a couple of lbs within his racing weight according to Liz Kreutz a week or so ago. Hardly a porker.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Great stage. Exciting finish. All the men that matter came out to play.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

*New Excuse?*

this is the second time in two days someone has blamed their rear mech.
just sayin.



pacificaslim said:


> Pretty funny how finishing 32nd out of 195 riders a mere 15sec back with an allegedly tweaked rear derailleur has already been spun into "being dropped."


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

weltyed said:


> this is the second time in two days someone has blamed their rear mech.
> just sayin.


Cyclingnews is even reporting it now, I guess based on the same Horner comment.

Certainly didn't look that way. His body language clearly looked like O.K. I have had enough and he knocked it up a couple of gears and spun into the finish.

With the cameras on him nonstop you'd think if he was slipping his chain it would have been pretty easy to spot it in his pedaling?


----------

